# Crocs for toddlers?



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi there - DS has lived in Robeez and Padraigs so far so I am new to actual shoes for toddlers. He has one pair of hard-soled boots which he absolutely hates, my guess is that it is because they are heavy and bulky.

Are Crocs suitable for a 16 mo? He's been walking since 13 mos and is very steady on his feet. Now that he is walking outside and it's very warm already (wayyy above average and expected to stay that way), he needs something that will give him protection but that isn't hot or cumbersome. Do Crocs provide enough support for a toddler? Can they do damage to an early walker's feet & legs? Or are they okay? I think DS would really like how easy they are to put on and also how lightweight they are, as that is what he is used to.

Thanks!


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

Both my kiddos wore crocs as young toddlers. In some ways they seem like protected bare feet to me. They loved being able to take them off and on themselves.

The downsides are that they can get sweaty feet in them and if you are walking on sharp gravel or sometimes even woodchips, the shoes are soft-enough that things can poke through.

Sometimes, when my kids were running-flat out, crocs can trip them (but that's true of almost any sandal they've worn).

There isn't any arch-support to speak of, but I'm not sure I think that littles need that.

My kids have very thick feet (not wide, just "tall") and most other sandals don't fit them very well. Teva makes a great toddler sandal, though.

All-in-all, though, my kids have lived in Crocs.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Jack is 17 months and we just got polliwalks







They are SO cute on him. I liked the fit of the poliwalks better than crocs.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I got DS some croclings for this summer hoping they will stay on better than normal crocs.


----------



## Pippi L. (Jan 25, 2008)

My daughter wore knock-off crocs all last summer because we forgot her fancy sandals at a friend's house in Denmark and then gave them the wrong address to mail them back. The fake crocs (Dawgs) were pretty great, actually. We spent a lot of time at the beach so she could get them wet and they'd dry off no problem.


----------



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

I have no experience myself with crocs, but I will say this...

When I was teaching kg, the P.E. teachers asked parents to not send kids to school in crocs on PE days because they are not suitable for the running/playing that the kids were doing. Most teachers of the younger kids encouraged parents to send kids to school in sturdier shoes (like sneakers) because of all the time we spent running around outside.

Obviously, sneakers are gonna feel hotter on little feet than sandals, so i'm not sure what to tell you - especially since a PP mentioned all kids tripping at times with sandals.


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't really know anything about crocs, I am personally not fond of the way they look (sorry don't mean to offend.) I just got 20 month old DD a pair of Keens for this summer, so far she really likes them. I think they are suitable for running around too.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

I just have a hard time believing that cheap, plastic (or whatever that material is) is the best choice for developing feet.

Ds is 16 months & has worn nothing but robeez until this week. I went to Kiddie Kobbler & they were fabulous, sized him appropriately, showed me how to best do up the shoes. Very good experience. I got him a pair of Stride Rite's which have a wonderful flexible but protective sole - he has had zero adjustment period in them & loves them. I also bought him some Keen sandals (which actually have a covered toe).


----------



## MamaPhD (Jul 30, 2009)

I remember from a few years back (?) there were incidents where toddlers will get caught on escalators wearing crocs. The reasoned that it was because thee croc were rubbery soft and sticky the feet can get caught between the steps and some kids got their big toes injured or amputated. Isn't this right? Maybe I'm making this up, but no I'm pretty sure this happened......

Anyways, no crocs for my DD. We got some sandals from Old Navy that are like hiking/water shoes, so toes are protected but there's plenty of ventilation.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Yikes - some scary stories here. My DS wore crocs last summer and is again this summer/spring (last year at 15 months, and this year at 2 and a bit). I have BEAUTIFUL hand made soft shoes from Etsy, and he refuses to keep them on. The only shoe he will keep on, is a pair of crocs. I would prefer him in leather shoes, but more than that, I want his foot covered when he is outside.







So far no accidents - but he is only 2.


----------



## Asparagus78 (Aug 14, 2009)

They are bad, bad, bad, but DS1 loves them! We let him wear them on the beach and in the backyard, but never at the playground or on the street. They will trip toddlers quite easily, offer almost no sole protection, and make for some sweaty feet. (I still love MY crocs, though







)


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

My son would live in them if he could. He mostly loves that he can take them on and off all by himself. They are cheap and last ages and I personally find them very comfortable. I would live in them if I could too! lmao (if only it would stay dry enough to do so







)


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaPhD* 
I remember from a few years back (?) there were incidents where toddlers will get caught on escalators wearing crocs. The reasoned that it was because thee croc were rubbery soft and sticky the feet can get caught between the steps and some kids got their big toes injured or amputated. Isn't this right? Maybe I'm making this up, but no I'm pretty sure this happened......

Anyways, no crocs for my DD. We got some sandals from Old Navy that are like hiking/water shoes, so toes are protected but there's plenty of ventilation.

Nope, not making it up. I have actually started to see "No Crocs" signs on escalators.

I think they are good for beach/pool shoes, but not for running/jumping/climbing kind of playing. Definitely NOT for escalators.


----------



## iris777888 (Apr 3, 2007)

http://www.momlogic.com/2008/07/croc...pregliasco.php









Our DS has never had Crocs or similar shoes so far. Last year for summer I found him some sandals at Target that were flexible enough to bend in half, but had hard soles (as compared to the IsaBooties he had for the summer before). They had them with or without covered toes. He's a very busy guy, likes to climb on playground equipment a lot, so needed something with a lot of traction.

I kept him in strictly flexible shoes until he was nearly three because my research showed that children's feet are maleable and take years to develop fully. Barefoot walking is the ideal for muscular development, and shoes too tight or hard can actually mold feet into the wrong shape and cause problems.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

DS1 has had croclings the past two years - they're just like regular crocs but have elastic on the back so they actually stay on







They're great around here, cause' he can run through puddles and into the lake and we don't have to worry. Theres horror stories about all kinds of stuff if you look for it.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

No, they really aren't. They are soft and comfortable, yes, but poorly fitting, loose and tripping hazards. Our preschool doesn't allow them because they cause lots of accidents. They are also banned at lots of the private playground/gyms around here as well as any of the events at our local public park.


----------



## redvlagrl (Dec 2, 2009)

Personally, I don't think they are appropriate for developing feet/walking skills as the sole is too thick and inflexible.

DD is 18 mths and we only have her in Robeez (or similar) and Pedipeds (the original leather sole type). We don't go anywhere where there is a real risk of something sharp poking through leather (what would this be - hypodermic needles?). I believe that bare feet are the best and I only use soft soled shoes to give protection from broken glass. Things like gravel shouldn't be a problem. I ran all over gravel barefoot my entire childhood. But culturally, wearing bare feet is different in Australia (it is the norm for kids, at least when I was growing up).

Once DD's feet are too large to fit into soft soles we will use See Kai Run or something extremely flexible (something you can crush in one hand).


----------



## marispel (May 27, 2008)

No crocs here. Neither my DH or I wear them. Personally, I think they are ugly. Big plastic looking shoes. Nope - not buying them for my DS. (sorry if I offended anyone - I hear they are very comfy...just ugly).


----------



## JessieBird (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I'd never heard about the escalator risk. Yikes. I agree that you can find horror stories about everything but considering all factors, I know I can find a better summer option for DS.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Can you find risks about just about everything? Sure.
Would I rather *know* the risks so I can avoid them at all costs? Absolutely.
Will I ban Crocs from my child's foot due to the potential risks? Nope.
Will I ban my child from riding on an escalator while wearing Crocs due to the off chance he might lose a toe? Absolutely.


----------



## tonimk19 (Feb 7, 2007)

DD has some and I like them but the sizing can be off like a 5/6 and 7/8. I'd try them on in a store first. There are different styles so some stay on better than others. There are other sandals we like that are flexible for little feet like See Kai Run.


----------



## lexmas (Jan 9, 2007)

we use soft shoes almost all the time for babies...even my 3.5 year old wears them sometimes (shoeszoo on ebay, or I've started making my own, they're really easy, and you can even get sandals at shoeszoo, they're really cute!) but both of my kids have crocs too. I bought some for DD for the end of the summer that match ones DH and DS have. We only wear shoes outside, and for the occasional use, it doesn't bother me. Really, the appeal of crocs was "they can put them on themselves" which is just FUN for a little one, so they may get more use as toys not shoes. But for like $8 at the crocs outlet, why not? I am also excited about using them as water shoes this summer.


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

We are on our second pair of crocs for DD (3). When she was little, it was more just for foot protection at the beach, pool, etc. But they drove me batty because she could litteraly just kick them off. We actually lost one at a farmer's market one day and I went all over the market 4 times looking for the darn thing with no luck. As soon as she was in her carrier, crocs came off. So that was really annoying. Right now, we use them as house shoes (slippers) in the winter so her feet don't get cold and she doesn't slip around in her socks. She has worn them to the park and whatnot a few times but they fill with gravel and/or woodchips, fly off on the swing, and trip her on the play structures. So they are really not my favorite shoes. She loves them, however, and the "self on, self off" thing really makes her smile.

For regular shoes, I reccomend just getting a nice pair of kid sneakers. I agree that the boots most likely seem to heavy and clunky, but shoes are actually pretty light. And you can get summer time ones made with mesh so they are not too hot. We've had all sorts of brands, but I usually just go to Famous Footwear with DD and let her pick something out. We've also done sandles in the summer. Yes, they also trip her up and fill with rocks, but at least they stay on her feet!

Good luck and happy shoe shopping.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

For the summer, crocs are hands down my favorite shoes. They're cute, washable, and easy to get on/off. My DD lived in hers last summer at 14-17 mos, and now we got a new pair for this summer.


----------

